# jay peak , smuggs , or stowe



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't say much for smuggs, but stowe's glades aren't nearly as enjoyable as Jay's. YOu have to be careful at stowe because there some out of nowhere 6-10 foot drops in the middle of what seem to be glade runs. Also, remember, Jay gets much more snow than the other two. Fresh snow makes the glades much much more enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

is that jay peak?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

dannyd said:


> is that jay peak?


yup /10char


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

also cheapest cabins and best night life near jay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

newport seems to be the closest town with stuff to do in it?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Newport is the closest real town but not too much for a nightlife. You are better off to just go to either the bar at the lodge hotel, or down to montgomery. The new Tower bar at the mountain seemes to do well some nights too.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm with the rest in saying that Jay has the best glades....they also have a good $99 per night, per person that includes lift ticket at the lodge. 

though smuggs is a great mountain also, some really nice glades, and some great runs...but i dont know much about staying there.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you have to make your own nightlife at jay.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> you have to make your own nightlife at jay.


come on, there are a few girls in montgomery....just have to lower your standards lol


----------

